# Sick puppy, who we rescured is still ill



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi
I am new to this site. 
My partner and I bought a golden retriever puppy; I admit from the start we were "stupid and reckless", as so many have put it. The puppy was the runt, weighing only 2lb and was only six weeks old. As soon as we saw him we knew we had to take him as his brothers and sisters looked so well and he looked scared, hungry and lonely. 
So... we brought him home; this was seven weeks ago. We love him, he is called Henry and he now weighs 9lb so has steadily put on weight.
When we first got him we had him for three days before taking him to the vets as he wasn't eating his food and was constantly being sick and he had a runny nose and bad cough. He had to stay overnight for three nights.
When we brought him back home he was still ill but they had put him on some excellent food, which I fully recommend 'Canin sensitivity wet food'. He loved it and for once he was eating his food with no problems. However, he started coughing up worms so after calling the same vet, they said not to worry and wouldn't worm him. Needless to say we sought a second opinion and got him wormed.
He pooped out about eight worms that night.
Afterwards, he was radiant and really came on. However, he became a bit sick again and got an infection in his tummy and needed antibiotics and then probiotics.
Recently, I tried to wean him on to Nature's Harvest and he has started being really sick again. He threw up four times this afternoon. I only give him a 1/4 of Nature's Harvest and the rest the canin sensitivity food. 
I think Henry could be really ill.
I am a worry wart, I admit, but he is always ill with something. A few days ago he went in the garden and ate loads of mud; this was when a guest was looking after him otherwise it wouldn't have happened. 
So he's fourteen weeks old now, weighs 9lb and I am at my wits end. The vet says I need to calm down and stop worrying about him but how can I not?


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

*please help me... or even offer some advice*


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry Henry doesn't feel well and has had some problems. I'm glad you got him wormed. If he's eating, drinking, peeing and pooping he may be just fine. However, if you are truly concerned consider going to another vet for a full workup, including blood panel. Is Henry up to date on his vaccinations? By the way, a puppy eating mud and having tummy trouble, including infection, is very common. If Henry continues to gain weight and thrive my guess is he's fine, just has a sensitive digestion system.


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah he finally had all his vaccinations and is completely up to date; however, the vet did need to wait until he believed Henry was in good health.

Thank you for writing back. I think it just helps having another dog owner to talk to.

Henry is the first dog I have ever owned, as an adult. When I was a child/teenager/young adult, my family and I had a border collie, who died four years ago and he was never ill so it's worrying that Henry is being sick etc.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

wish I could offer some advice to help, the only thing I would do is keep him on that food he liked until he started to get near his proper weight, maybe even try a different vet.
Hope you get him sorted real soon !!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Worrying is natural. My two golden boys are 2 and 3 years old, yet I worry about their health and welfare all the time. When it comes to vets it never hurts to look around, talk to friends that are pet owners, and see if there is a more thorough, competent vet for your pups needs. He does look underweight, but don't overfeed him to compensate. You might want to look into nutritional supplements as well.

He is so adorable. Give him a kiss on his little nose for me.


----------



## ghuss37 (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow 9lbs at 14 weeks. He is a small guy. I wish you the best and all I can say is to take him to multiple vets until you find one that really cares about him.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Henry does look small, but I've almost always adopted adults so don't have much experience with puppies.

They can get different types of worms so aks the vet to do a fecal test to make sure they are all gone. The one puppy I rescued had rickets because he was so starved and full of worms. Good vet care and he is now 4 years old and 50 lbs. he is a BassettX so that is a good weight for him.

Is the vet that gave you the second opinion about worming your regular vet now? The other one was completely wrong to say not to worry about Henry throwing up worms.

If he is having a bad reaction to the new food, go back to the sensitive diet one until he gets older and stronger IMO.

He's a cutie.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It seems likely that Henry has a congenital problem, like a liver shunt or a heart murmur.

Hopefully, though, it's simply parasites. I'm totally confused as to why your vet would not want to worm a puppy that was puking up worms. If you have the money, I highly recommend shopping around to a couple of vets and really trying to get to the bottom of his failure to thrive. It may be something that can be corrected.

I'd also get a cardiologist to listen to his heart. The cough could indicate a malformation in the heart, and that would be consistent with his weak immune system and failure to gain weight.

You may have taken on a pup who has serious problems that can't be corrected. You're a good person for trying to give a pup like this a good life, but it's obviously not an ideal situation. Your best bet, if you have the money, is to take him around to some specialists and spend some money trying to get to the bottom of things.


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you for the replies 
I am definitely going to keep him on the sensitivity food, which I think is a god send. He is definitely at a leggy stage, at the moment. When we first got him he was very chubby, but clearly that was all worms and since then it has been difficult to put wieght on him. 
How much should he weigh? 
At six weeks he was 2lb and now at fourteen weeks he is 9lb.
I feed him four times a day and he gets about 3/4 of a can a day, which is the recommended amount. He has probiotic treats for training and he has been on a course of vitamins, which has finished now.
As you can see he is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

To me it sounds like you are doing a great job with him - especially with getting a second opinion on the worms! OMG! 

I would not try switching diets until he grows quite a bit and starts putting weight on. You can start mixing the dry royal canin prescription kibble in with the wet stuff, but not regular kibble until he's been regular (no vomiting or digestive issues) for a couple months.


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

Forgot to mention, Henry no longer has a cough or a runny nose and he is wormed regularly. We have never been back to the vet who said it wasn't cruicial to worm him despite him coughing up worms; however, I still think I may need to shop around for another vet as I still don't feel one hundred per cent comfortable. 
Money is obviously a factor, so far we have spent £590 on vet bills and treatment and medication plus his three night stay in puppy hospital. However, we took Henry on and he is our responsibility so we would never neglect him or not take him because of money, we'd find it somehow.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

em6984 said:


> However, we took Henry on and he is our responsibility so we would never neglect him or not take him because of money, we'd find it somehow.


Good for you and bless you. Henry needs great parents, lots of love, and, at least for the time being, medical care. Don't give up on him, please.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I have no other advice, but hope and pray your little boy begins to thrive and does great.

I surely understand taking on the ones that tug your heart strings. I've done it quite a few times.:uhoh:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

em6984 said:


> Yeah he finally had all his vaccinations and is completely up to date; however, the vet did need to wait until he believed Henry was in good health.
> 
> Thank you for writing back. I think it just helps having another dog owner to talk to.
> 
> Henry is the first dog I have ever owned, as an adult. When I was a child/teenager/young adult, my family and I had a border collie, who died four years ago and he was never ill so it's worrying that Henry is being sick etc.


 
I'd want this little guy to have an ultrasound. This sounds like it might be a shunt (a common cause of failure to thrive) or other congenital problem. He's very cute and very lucky to have you.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Henry is very cute indeed! He is quite small though. My pup was 25 lbs at 16 weeks, and he is on the small side, since he is a mix, not full Golden. I would follow Pointgold's advice and get him an ultrasound.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

How is Henry today ??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

Your pup is gorgeous, but I *HIGHLY SUGGEST you take him to another vet.*I agree with Tippykayak that the cough should be checked out.
It is natural to worry about dogs: mine are 15 months old and almost 12 years old and I watch them all the time and if anything seems off, they go to the vet.

I googled what should a 14 wk old Golden Ret. weigh and here are just a few things that came up:

http://www.google.com/search?source...much+should+a+Golden+Ret.+weight+at+14+weeks?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bless you for taking this little guy on. I would take the advice Tippy and Pointgold gave, it does sound like he needs an in depth work up to look congenital defects. 

Do you mean that he is getting only 3/4 a can of food total a day? I think you probably should increase the amount of food he is getting per day.

For some encouragement, take a look at board member lovemydoggiesx2 early posts about her little puppy named Bobbie. She got her in much the same situation you did Henry, tiny and struggling, but she is 5 months old now and thriving.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=1521905&pp=20&page=2


----------



## berlywade (Nov 26, 2010)

Gator is close to 12 weeks old and he weighs about 20 lbs.


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

*mylissyk - thank you for the link but it's not working, i'd really like to read it though for the support.

i think the guy, who mentioned the shunt, could be on to something, unfortunately. henry seems quite tired over the last few days. he is still playing lots but not as much as he used to. 

after every meal he retches, sometimes he is sick, sometimes he is not. we feed him 3/4 of a can a day, yes, that's what is recommended on the can but maybe we should increase it.

my partner and i are worried sick; we never realised he should be almost three times the size he is. he was 2lb when we got him and it's taken approximately 6 weeks to put on an additional 8lb. 

we have decided to take him for a third opinion tomorrow at a highly recommended vet in the local village. we will be asking for him to be checked for a shunt.

please pray for henry*


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

He is so cute and I'm really thinking about him. I'm glad you're going for a third opinion because it sounds more and more dire, especially playing less and post-meal problems. Please keep us up to date as you can. Good luck. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

em6984: Try this link....hopefully it will work.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bobbie-very-sick-10-week-old.html#post1227099


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm saying a prayer for Henry and I hope that whatever is wrong with him can be easily fixed. I'm glad that you're going to a different vet, you should always be comfortable with and trust your vet. I have had a couple of vets in the past that I had to stop going to because they just didn't seem to want to listen when I knew something was wrong. Always trust yourself when you think something is wrong with your dog, you know him better than anyone.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I have no medical advice but wanted to say that Henry is an absolute doll!!!!!!! Thank you for taking care of him. He is lucky to have parents who love him and want to help him get better. Fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you for the link Laurie - I hope Henry is as lucky as Bobbie.
It does sound like a similiar situation. I feel like her owner, obsessed with getting Henry better and thriving. I can't wait to see him grow into a big strong boy - I pray that my partner and I see that day.


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

lol i just realised i spelt 'rescued' incorrectly and i'm an english teacher, do not tell my students!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Henry is ADORABLE, but I agree with the others, it sounds like there's something more serious going on that has yet to be addressed. I am so glad he's receiving such great care from his parents, and I really really hope that your new vet can help you sort things out with him. He is so cute!!

Here's some info on liver shunts, maybe it would help:

http://www.vet.utk.edu/clinical/sacs/shunt/faq.php

I hope it's something else, but at least the information lets you know that liver shunts are not an end all diagnosis. Very treatable, it seems.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Keep us up to date. Sending prayers for Henry.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I got a puppy in August that was almost 8 weeks and she was only 4lbs. She had many many problems like your guys. At 12 weeks she was 8-9lbs, so similar to your guy. My puppy had intestional shots and could not eat dog food. I put her on a raw diet and she gained about 10lbs in 2 weeks. She was 5 months old yesterday and now weighs 42lbs. I know it is hard at the beginiing with a sickly small puppy but it will get better.

This is a great place with a lot of great people to help you out.

After I typed this I saw someone put the link of Bobbie that I did a few months ago...lol....It will get better I promise!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> For some encouragement, take a look at board member lovemydoggiesx2 early posts about her little puppy named Bobbie. She got her in much the same situation you did Henry, tiny and struggling, but she is 5 months old now and thriving.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=1521905&pp=20&page=2


I was thinking about *lovemydoggiesx2 *and her Bobbie as well. She can probably offer you some great tips for getting your guy to eat and put on weight.

Henry is small, but that doesn't mean he won't catch up with the proper care. As other have said, I'd get a second opinion on his health issues.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Awww Henry is so adorable and very lucky to have owners like you.

I am praying for a good vet visit. Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Em*

EM: HERE IS a post from lady Mylissk mentioned, ilovemydoggiesx2:




lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> I got a puppy in August that was almost 8 weeks and she was only 4lbs. She had many many problems like your guys. At 12 weeks she was 8-9lbs, so similar to your guy. My puppy had intestional shots and could not eat dog food. I put her on a raw diet and she gained about 10lbs in 2 weeks. She was 5 months old yesterday and now weighs 42lbs. I know it is hard at the beginiing with a sickly small puppy but it will get better.
> 
> This is a great place with a lot of great people to help you out.
> 
> After I typed this I saw someone put the link of Bobbie that I did a few months ago...lol....It will get better I promise!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

An ultrasound of the heart and liver will be pricey, but it shouldn't be crazy expensive, and it'll tell you what you're dealing with or at least rule out the two most likely problems.

Also, you can at least get auscultation (listening with a stethoscope) by a cardiologist for a whole lot less cost than a sonogram. Some murmurs can be detected that way.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Just reading this .... good thoughts and prayers coming your way for little Henry. I hope his vet appointment goes well.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

em6984 said:


> *mylissyk - thank you for the link but it's not working, i'd really like to read it though for the support.
> 
> i think the guy, who mentioned the shunt, could be on to something, unfortunately. henry seems quite tired over the last few days. he is still playing lots but not as much as he used to.
> 
> ...


Here are links to a couple of her individual threads, and also a link to all her threads. If you go to page two look all the way down at the bottom there are threads about Bobbie's progress.

Find all threads started by lovemydoggiesx2


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...please-help-bobbie-very-sick-10-week-old.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-i-feel-like-i-am-doing-everything-wrong.html


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

*henry today*

Hi everyone
Thank you again; I have read all about Bobbie and liver shunts now. I can't help but feel worried about Little Hen, as my boyfriend likes to call him.

Henry is very happy this morning. He eats every three hours and he's had two meals with no retching. We're still taking him to the new vets this afternoon; Richard is terrified it is a liver shunt and can't settle until it is ruled out.

I can empathise with how you brought up Bobbie as I feel Henry sometimes gets away with murder too, he is pretty spoilt. R and I have taken so much time off work lately. Henry is pretty good though, he's alone for approximately two to three hours. he roans the kitchen/diner as he hates his crate. We actually have him booked in for puppy classes in Jan, all paid for, I hope he's well enough by then.

I'm so happy I found this forum, you guys have really filled me with hope and I feel I have someone else to talk to now


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

em6984 said:


> Hi everyone
> Thank you again; I have read all about Bobbie and liver shunts now. I can't help but feel worried about Little Hen, as my boyfriend likes to call him.
> 
> Henry is very happy this morning. He eats every three hours and he's had two meals with no retching. We're still taking him to the new vets this afternoon; Richard is terrified it is a liver shunt and can't settle until it is ruled out.
> ...


Bobbie used to eat the royal canin wet food as well that we got from the vet, but it is suppose to be for short periods only and not the long run. I dont think it is enough to eat for him.....PLEASE...PLEASE try to get him on raw food. Start it as a suppliment with his current diet. I fed Bobbie the maxium recommended amount which is 10% body weight daily . So for your guy he shoudl be getting almost 1lb of food a day. I would give him some raw hamberger, a chicken wing or lef and some banana and yogurt in addition to the royal canin...I researched a lot with my sick puppy and I really think feeding her raw food saved her life and made her pack on the weight and become a healthy happy puppy.

Good luck!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Em*

Em

When you are at the new vet, please follow Tippykayak's advice:

Tippykayak: An ultrasound of the heart and liver will be pricey, but it shouldn't be crazy expensive, and it'll tell you what you're dealing with or at least rule out the two most likely problems.

Also, you can at least get auscultation (listening with a stethoscope) by a cardiologist for a whole lot less cost than a sonogram. Some murmurs can be detected that way.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I thought I could give you a little photo encouragement. The first couple were when Bobbie was 8 weeks old. She was 4lbds. The others are from this week. She was 5months on the first and is 42lbs now. Everything will be ok with your pup, just keep up the hard work...=)


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

WOW! What a change. Bobbie is beautiful.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow! Look at Bobbie now.. Amazing! 

Summer was sickly but not as much.. She weighed 18lbs when I adopted her at 16 weeks.. She used to vomit after every meal and could bring up undigested food 10hours later.. 

She was 8 months before she hit 40lbs, and now barely 46 at 10+ months.. Bobbie has surpassed her.. Well done mommy! I'm still not sure about starting raw, now That Summer doesn't look so skinny I'm inclined to leave her on dry.. But it sure looks goooood...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I just saw this thread. Good luck today at the vet. I hope Henry will get a good report or they will at least find out what they can do to help him. You and your partner are wonderful, caring people. Thank you for taking such good care of Henry...and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Henry is adorable. I hope that this new vet lets you know what is going on with him and is able to help him. He is a very lucky dog to have you in his life. Please keep us updated on his progress.
Give that sweetie a pet for me. He is soooo cute.


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

*update on henry*

We just got back from vets; it's not a good report. Henry has a clear heart murmur and likely a liver shunt. His bloods were taken, we should have results on Wednesday and we are being referred to a specialist.

The vet said to prepare for the worst and to spend the weekend with Henry.

I've lost a seventeen year old border collie before and it broke me heart but knowing Henry isn't even seventeen weeks seems do unfair.

My partner and I feel sick and have cried with Henry for hours. We have now left Henry in his bed in the kitchen, with the heating on, to get some rest.

I feel like the worst person ever right now. I wish there was more I could have done.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

em6984 said:


> We just got back from vets; it's not a good report. Henry has a clear heart murmur and likely a liver shunt. His bloods were taken, we should have results on Wednesday and we are being referred to a specialist.
> 
> The vet said to prepare for the worst and to spend the weekend with Henry.
> 
> ...


There are lots of things I would have to say to Henry's breeder right now, but none of them are a comfort to you, so I'll save them for perhaps another day or another thread.

I'm sorry that _both_ of the bad scenarios ended up being true. That's just horrible luck. Shunts are often (not always) operable, but heart murmurs really can't be fixed. However, murmurs come in all shapes and severities, and many dogs live long lives with them or even outgrow them over time. There's a small possibility that Henry's heart isn't so bad and his shunt can be fixed (if it's even there). I don't want to give you false hope, but it doesn't sound like it's over at this point.

I know why you feel so awful, but you don't have to. You found a pup with every strike against him, and you've given him love and comfort. What you've done is hard on you, but for Henry it was the best possible outcome. If he only lives a short while, well, he was loved and cherished and comforted. So I don't see you as an awful person at all; quite the contrary.

Love him, spoil him, and hope for the best while preparing for the worst. Good boy, Hen.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for the news.

Henry knows that you love him, and you will always know that you did the best you could for him. Remember dogs live for the day, and not for the future.

As Tippy said, there are many dogs on this forum that are living full lives with heart murmurs of various degrees. I pray that the blood work comes back not the worst case scenario, but something that is livable.

Enjoy Henry the best you can, and give him lots of loving. We are here for you and your partner, please keep us up to date.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I wish you had come back with better news, lets hope that Wednesdays news is more hopeful for Henry. I know you are doing the very best you can for him !!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I know there is a couple of forum members on here who have dogs with relatively severe heart murmurs, and their dogs have lived happily for many years. Please don't assume the worst yet; there is still the possibility that Henry too can live happily for many years to come.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> I know why you feel so awful, but you don't have to. You found a pup with every strike against him, and you've given him love and comfort. What you've done is hard on you, but for Henry it was the best possible outcome. If he only lives a short while, well, he was loved and cherished and comforted. So I don't see you as an awful person at all; quite the contrary.
> 
> Love him, spoil him, and hope for the best while preparing for the worst. Good boy, Hen.


I couldn't have said it better. I am so sorry for the pain you are going through, but so glad Henry has someone to love him and take care of him.
You and your partner are both wonderful and caring people with huge hearts.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> There are lots of things I would have to say to Henry's breeder right now, but none of them are a comfort to you, so I'll save them for perhaps another day or another thread.
> 
> I'm sorry that _both_ of the bad scenarios ended up being true. That's just horrible luck. Shunts are often (not always) operable, but heart murmurs really can't be fixed. However, murmurs come in all shapes and severities, and many dogs live long lives with them or even outgrow them over time. There's a small possibility that Henry's heart isn't so bad and his shunt can be fixed (if it's even there). I don't want to give you false hope, but it doesn't sound like it's over at this point.
> 
> ...


There are a lot of times when Tippy says exactly the right thing and this is one of them.

Whatever the outcome, you have given Henry the best care, and short or long his life with you has been and will be filled with love - that is all he will ever know.

I'd count you among the best people I "know".


----------



## MissinOurDaley (Aug 3, 2010)

He is gorgeous! My puppy is almost 11 weeks old and she is 15 lbs... she is also a bit bigger so, considering he's was the runt & sickly, I'd say he's doing pretty good! I know the worry stage, I worry about my girl too! I'm sorry he's had to go through so much with all his sickness  He's very lucky to have you as his human pet!  I would suggest seeing another vet like the others are saying! Just to have a second opinion! Take care! -- Tanya


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

2lbs at 6 weeks is minute. I have 2 week old puppies here that weigh more than that. I also have one very small one who weighs about 1 1/2 lbs whom I will not sell unless I am 100% sure he is healthy, has been checked by the vet and is of normal weight. Golden puppies should weigh at least 5 to 6lbs at 7 weeks often much more. The breeder should have wormed him at least 3 times before you had him.
Having said that I have seen very small puppies who have had either a heart condition such as a hole in the heart or sometimes they are born with an abnormality of oesophagus where it is partially obstructed and then they can vomit and not grow well.
My advice would be to ask to be referred to a veterinary referral practice where a fulll check can be made on the puppy. I can understand you falling for a small puppy, often they have great characters. I hope he is OK and grows on and that you have a lovely companion for many years. If he is not OK and you need any help or advice please feel free to PM me. Annef


----------



## MissinOurDaley (Aug 3, 2010)

I just had the chance to read through everything... I'm so sorry that things aren't well! I am praying for you & your boyfriend, and for little Henry! *hugs*


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your kind words, again, I am so glad I have found this site.

Today has been quite a good day, touch wood! Very little retching and no sickness, so far. I know that doesn't help his medical condition but I just want him to get sl e nutrients into him.

He's being very playful today, when he's awake
 I'm so conscious of how thin he is. I have fed him exactly what the vet said and given him vitamins. Do you think I should feed him more? I'm reluctant to change his diet, at this point in time, in case he gets sick because he doesn't really agree with much.

It's so heartbreaking today. I have spent every second with him, he has lay on my kegs for hours. Sometimes I feel so so sp hopeful everything will workout but at other times, like when he paces after eating, I just cry in despair.

Keep praying for beautiful happy Henry x


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

Annef I wish every breeder was as kind and considerate as you


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I have only just seen this thread about your sweet Henry and I will be keeping him and you in my thoughts and prayers for some hopeful news on Wednesday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Henry*

Checking in to see how Henry is.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi there and welcome!

I'm feeling so sad right now after having heard about little Henry's struggles & can imagine how horrible it is for you!

I too am hoping that Wednesday will bring some more hopeful news about Henry's condition.

By the way, he does look like a very sweet boy, very cute!!


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Just found this thread! Unfortunately no words of wisdom or advice just hoping that Henry, you and your partner get some positive news on Wednesday.

I can't imagine what you're going through but I admire you hugely for your commitment to your little man!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

So sad to hear of your struggles with your little one. Spend time and love him the best you can. May God give you strength as you are faced with these challenges. Hugs to you.


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Update on Henry*

Hi everyone
I'm filled with hope today; Henry hasn't been retching as much as he had been doing for the last two days. We have only had one incident of sickness and it was more like coughing out a tiny bit of food.
I really hope these blood tests come back clear because from looking around and talking to people, dealing with a heart murmur is quite manageable. Please, please, please don't let it be a liver shunt too PLEASE!!! 
Henry is being extra playful today.
Oooooh I have such good feelings today. Richard, my partner, is hopeful too but at the same time he is desperate for Wednesday to come.
We have insurance for Henry with M&S but we're really unsure as to whether our insurance will cover him. We're not exactly loaded so we've talked about selling one of our cars if things do come to the worst. How do people think the insurance will go?

More pics of Henry from today added


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

Another quick question.

Henry never used to cry when we left him alone but he has started to, do you think it's because he is in pain? Richard says no but I'm concerned.

We only leave him two to three hours on a morning while I'm at work and Richard's brother, who lives with us temporarily, often keeps him company.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

great to hear Henry is perkier today, and also the seeing pics of him. He is a little cutie and we've got our fingers crossed for you


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi Tanyac
Thank you for getting in touch; it's great to hear from someone in the UK too. I'm in Durham, North East.
We had been in constant contact with Henry's breeder since we got him but recently she sent a cheque for £200 to help towards vert bills and as a partial refund and we've never heard from her since. So far, the vet bills have came to over £700 and we paid £300 for him.
I feel absolutely stupid for buying from a backyard breeder, because I guess that's what she is, but in a way I do feel it was in Henry's best interests we took him, otherwise he may not be here now. I really think these people need to be stopped though, it's so unfair. When she found out Henry was ill, she was very 'surprised' apparently and offered us another one from her new batch of puppies but we declined.

Tanyac sorry I wasn't able to reply to your mail personally, but it says I don't have enough credit :'(


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Henry is absolutely adorable. I pray that there is nothing serious wrong with him. As far as insurance goes, I am not sure how much or if they will cover, it really depends on the insurance and whether or not they cover hereditary or congenital.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I wish you the very best. I know just what it is like (both emotionally and financially) to deal w/ a puppy that is having health issues. The answers never come fast enough. I hope that Wednesday brings you good news. Your little Henry is adorable.


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

mygoldenkids can you share your story with me please?
it looks like it has a happy ending from your beautiful pictures.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

em6984 said:


> Another quick question.
> 
> Henry never used to cry when we left him alone but he has started to, do you think it's because he is in pain? Richard says no but I'm concerned.
> 
> We only leave him two to three hours on a morning while I'm at work and Richard's brother, who lives with us temporarily, often keeps him company.


I don't think he's in pain, he just doesn't want to be left alone. It will be good for him to learn to be calm when he is left.

He is simply precious, I hope his insurance helps you out with the vet bills.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Henry is a doll.:smooch::smooch::smooch:

I'm glad you are feeling good today. I'm also glad Henry is doing a little better. That's probably part of why you feel good.

I have always adopted older dogs so have no puppy experience. I shall hope and pray Henry's blood tests come back good.:crossfing


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi there--I am still struggling w/ my Molly, but her problems are a bit different. She has some sort of problem w/ her urinary tract. I am linking the most current thread for her situation, but you can click on my user name to see all of my posts. Here is the link:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-health-anatomy-physiology-breed-standard/88702-puppy-went-er-last-night-worried-about-my-girl.html

I have had a difficult year w/ my dogs. I lost my golden retriever of 11 1/2 years back on August 6 due to a hemangiosarcoma of the spleen--it was very sudden. It was heartbreaking, and I couldn't take being w/out a dog. By chance, some one had backed out of a female golden from the breeder we were looking into, and that's how I got Molly. She was on 3 rounds of antibiotics to battle various urinary infections. She seemed okay for awhile, and then it came back pretty strong. She is on antibiotics again, but her tests show clear urine and good blood. The vet has suggested something might be wrong anatomically. I just don't feel a great level of confidence in my vet. So far, I have spent $1,200 on purchasing Molly and another $1,900 for all of her vet bills (that doesn't include food, bed, misc.) I have spoken w/ a canine dietician and she has suggested that I change her diet a bit. So, I am doing that right now. She seems to be doing pretty well. I am hoping that this does the trick. Otherwise, my next step will be to see a specialist.

I certainly feel for you. It's so difficult because puppies can't tell you what is bothering them. My dogs are my babies, as I do not have any human children. If you need someone to talk to, you can always send me a message (just click on the user name, and then click on Send private message.) I do understand your sadness, anxiety, and sense of helplessness. I do hope everything works out for your little Henry. Perhaps he was meant for you because you obviously have a kind heart. Certain pups have a way of finding us.


----------



## Rubymom (Mar 14, 2009)

I just wanted to chime in that Henry is absolutely adorable. I can't comment on the liver shunt but my first golden, who I purchased from a pet store (before I knew better) had a severe heart murmer and was diagnosed with SAS, which is a congenital heart defect at 12 weeks old. She was also very stunted in her growth and we were told to put her down as she wouldn't live through fer first year. She wound up being with us for 6 wonderful years and although was less active than a typical golden had a great quality of life and loved swimming and hiking just for shorter amounts of time. I will be be hoping and praying for a good report on Wednesday for your furry baby.


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry rubysmom, what is SAS? I think it's inspiring not to give up; i know i wouldn't. 

Molly is absolutely adorable, please send her my love  I think sites like this can make our situations more tolerable. I'm very interested to know more about raw diets like Bobbie was on?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sub-Aortic Stenosis (SAS)
Subvalvular aortic stenosis, also referred to as subaortic stenosis or SAS, is a common heart defect in dogs, especially Newfoundlands, Golden retrievers, Rottweilers, and German Shepherds. 
The heart anatomically is divided into 4 chambers separated by 4 valves. The 4 heart valves ensure that blood only flows in one direction through the heart. The aortic valve separates the main pumping chamber (left ventricle) from the aorta, a large blood vessel that carries blood from the heart to the body. In dogs with SAS, there is added tissue below the aortic valve (hence "subaortic"). This abnormal tissue creates an obstruction ("stenosis" is the scientific term) that the heart has to overcome to pump blood to the body. This stenosis makes the heart work harder than normal. A heart murmur is created by blood being pumped across the stenosis into the aorta."
copied from http://www.bestbeau.ca/SAS.htm


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Henry is a doll!! We had quite a few problems with 7 month old Emma when we first got her (not a reputable breeder). We were spending so much money. We are self-employed so it got pretty tight. There is some help out there. It is Care Credit and you can check with your Vet to see if they accept it. They can provide you with an app. if you need to apply for it. Good luck and keep us posted on the lil guy.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

em6984 said:


> Sorry rubysmom, what is SAS? I think it's inspiring not to give up; i know i wouldn't.
> 
> Molly is absolutely adorable, please send her my love  I think sites like this can make our situations more tolerable. I'm very interested to know more about raw diets like Bobbie was on?


A raw diet can kill an immunocompromised dog, so be really careful if you decide to go with it, and please do so in careful conjunction with a great vet.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

tippykayak said:


> A raw diet can kill an immunocompromised dog, so be really careful if you decide to go with it, and please do so in careful conjunction with a great vet.


 
When Bobbie was sick our vet was against me going raw and pretty furious about it. I think I posted that. In our situation, she was in pancreatic failure, anemic, has cronic intestional inflamation which inflamed her chronic diaharrea (which required intestional shots several times a week) and much more. She was on 5 meds and couldnt/wouldnt eat dog food. I/we/vet thought my dog was going to die so I had to take matters into my own hands and food was a huge concern for us. At 12 weeks old she was only 9lbs. I started feeding her raw after research and decieded to give it a go. We started her on basic things like hamburger/ground chicken/yogurt /bananas and easily digestable things and then moved on to bones. In my opinion feeding raw saved my dogs life and in the past 2.5 months she has gained 35lbs and is off all meds. Our vet is astounded by her improvement. 

I know our situation is completely different than with Henry, but I wouldnt rule out the power of taking away dog food. I AGREE this needs to be done in conjuction of what the vet says, but I dunno I guess I feel like maybe this could be a way to help little Hen fight.

Hugs to him.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Sending lots of prayers for little Henry!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> When Bobbie was sick our vet was against me going raw and pretty furious about it. I think I posted that. In our situation, she was in pancreatic failure, anemic, has cronic intestional inflamation which inflamed her chronic diaharrea (which required intestional shots several times a week) and much more. She was on 5 meds and couldnt/wouldnt eat dog food. I/we/vet thought my dog was going to die so I had to take matters into my own hands and food was a huge concern for us. At 12 weeks old she was only 9lbs. I started feeding her raw after research and decieded to give it a go. We started her on basic things like hamburger/ground chicken/yogurt /bananas and easily digestable things and then moved on to bones. In my opinion feeding raw saved my dogs life and in the past 2.5 months she has gained 35lbs and is off all meds. Our vet is astounded by her improvement.
> 
> I know our situation is completely different than with Henry, but I wouldnt rule out the power of taking away dog food. I AGREE this needs to be done in conjuction of what the vet says, but I dunno I guess I feel like maybe this could be a way to help little Hen fight.
> 
> Hugs to him.


I'm really, really glad it worked for Bobbie, and maybe it could help Henry too. I don't know, and I'm not a vet. I do know that the increased exposure to pathogens in a raw diet can be dangerous for an immunocompromised pup, so it _could_ involve significant risk. With a trusted vet on board, I would feel differently.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm no expert but maybe he could eat things like hamburger thats cooked and chicken thats boiled, that should kill anything and would have to be better than dog food.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Henry is so freakin' cute. I'm hoping hard for good news tomorrow.


----------



## blond1155 (May 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your little Henry. He is a beautiful little pup! I really hope you get good news on Wednesday. I hate thinking something is seriously wrong with your dog. I have a fifteen month old, and a few months ago, he b/c tired, weak and lame. I immediately took him to the vet. He was diagnosed with lyme's disease. At that moment, I was devestated. I didn't know what it meant for Tucker, medically. I was so afraid of losing him, or having him deal with medical problems for the rest of his life. After a round of antibotics, he's back to his normal self. I cannot imagine dealing with something as serious as a heart murmur or worse. I hope whatever Henry is dealing with is managable, and he has a healthy and LONG life. I am so glad that you have Henry, because not everyone would go to such great lengths to find out what's wrong with their dog. I think he's crying when you leave, because he loves to be with you, and hates to see you go. You must be VERY loved. Keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow, and saying a prayer for you today at mass.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

blond1155 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your little Henry. He is a beautiful little pup! I really hope you get good news on Wednesday. I hate thinking something is seriously wrong with your dog. I have a fifteen month old, and a few months ago, he b/c tired, weak and lame. I immediately took him to the vet. He was diagnosed with lyme's disease. At that moment, I was devestated. I didn't know what it meant for Tucker, medically. I was so afraid of losing him, or having him deal with medical problems for the rest of his life. After a round of antibotics, he's back to his normal self. I cannot imagine dealing with something as serious as a heart murmur or worse. I hope whatever Henry is dealing with is managable, and he has a healthy and LONG life. I am so glad that you have Henry, because not everyone would go to such great lengths to find out what's wrong with their dog. I think he's crying when you leave, because he loves to be with you, and hates to see you go. You must be VERY loved. Keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow, and saying a prayer for you today at mass.


Doxycycline is magic.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thinking good thoughts and sending prayers for Henry. I'm sure Wednesday can't come soon enough...we will be waiting for the "good" news.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Good thoughts for Henry!!


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Henry's news*

Yey so Richard had just got off the phone with the vets and his blood tests were almost clear . The vet now thinks it's highly unlikely Henry had a liver shunt so he isn't recommending any further investigation into that at this point in time. 

The blood tests did show our little hen is anemic, but only very slightly. 

Now obviously this was a huge relief but Henry still needs further tests into his heart condition, which is still causing us major concern. He definitely had a heart murmur but nobody knows how bad it is. 

Henry never really gets out of breath and has been doing lots of playing over the past few days. 

We are still feeding him six times a day but this vet says we must get him on puppy food asap. Henry almost chokes on dry food so I'm happy to look for wet as he is used to this and i don't want yo upset his tummy. I am considering James wellbeloved, what do you think?

He is bring referred to a specialist and we are praying that the insurance will help us otherwise we are going to have to sell Richard's car :S. 

The vet also said I'm feeding him too much. I feed him six times a day, small amounts which all adds up to a full can of approx 420g. This could explain why he regurgitated sometimes.

Thank you for all your help and concern; this site has helped me loads.


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

That's great news about his blood tests and liver shunt

Hoping that the heart murmur is something that can be managed and doesn't give him too much trouble:crossfing

As for cars, they can always be replaced....at some point!

Hugs for Henry:wavey:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, what great news! Hopefully the biggest part of the problem was parasites.

I've always fed young pups 3 times a day, for what it's worth. When they're little, I mix dry and wet food and a little plain lowfat yoghurt, and I slowly transition to dry food over the course of a few weeks.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I know nothing about puppies so I have no advice, but
Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for the good news.:


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Really fantastic news. As for feeding, try puppy nature diet. It is a moist complete food, bit expensive but brilliant for puppies with dodgy stomachs and very digestible. Pets at home sell it. Royal canin junior I have also used but think you might be better off using nature diet especilaly if the gut has been damaged by such a high worm burden. Check with the vet how often you should be worming but I usually worm every 2 weeks with young puppies and monthly with older ones. Many dogs live long lives with heart murmers.
Please can I ask that if, or when, you buy him a companion you go to a good breeder. I am only too willing to help if you need some help as I have many contacts in different parts of the country. Annef


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great news about Henry! I'm praying that the heart problem will be something that you can control. Keep us posted.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

That is good news about Henry! I looked for your post first thing this morning.

When Molly was a young pup, I fed her 3 times per day. I switched to 2 times per day at about 5 months. She didn't always eat all of her food in the early days either. I would give her a reasonable amount of time to eat, and then take away whatever she did not finish. Don't worry about giving Henry wet food--you can always introduce kibble when he is more mature. (Just let it get a bit soggy in some warm water until he gets used to the texture.) It's more important THAT he eats rather than what TYPE he eats.

Since Henry is showing a bit of deficiency w/ the iron (and probably some other nutrients), did the vet suggest any vitamin supplements? There are some which come in a powder form that you mix into the food. Also, you can ask your vet about the probiotics--they help w/ the good bacteria in the body. These also come in powder form. Molly gets probiotics every day.

Good luck w/ your little pup!


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

Please help me

Henry was just sick and an alive worm came out out. He ate it straight away but it was moving strong. 

Vet appointment in half an hour.

He's been worked with very good stuff. I'm terrified


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Don't worry -worms have a a lifecycle and the wormer will only remove worms in the gut at that time. That is why I suggested you ask how often to worm but I would think about every 2 weeks until he is clear. He obviously has a very high worm burden. Look at the life cycle for Toxocara canis and you will see what I am talking about. Don;'t worry he will eventually be clear. Annef


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Please let us know what the vet says. Praying for Henry.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

annef said:


> Don't worry -worms have a a lifecycle and the wormer will only remove worms in the gut at that time. That is why I suggested you ask how often to worm but I would think about every 2 weeks until he is clear. He obviously has a very high worm burden. Look at the life cycle for Toxocara canis and you will see what I am talking about. Don;'t worry he will eventually be clear. Annef


Exactly. Clearly Henry has a really severe case. Do we know what kinds of worms they are?

Keep your vet posted, keep treating aggressively. Hopefully the worms are the main cause of his problems.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying for your dear Henry! Sometimes it takes awhile to get rid of worms.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Henry*

Praying for you and Henry!


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

The worms are almost certainly roundworms, toxocara canis. Puppies can also get hookworm in the UK but those worms would not be seen and he is too young to have tapeworm. This is really a case of the breeder not worming the puppies correctly or not worming with effective wormer. I think he will be fine once the worm burden is eliminated. Annef


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yay, I'm so glad that Henry doesn't have a liver shunt!!! Hopefully you keep worming him and his worms go away soon, because that must be kind of disturbing. But at least you know he still has worms, which are clearly causing him problems - I always feel it's much better to know what's wrong than to be kept in the dark!! Big hugs to Henry.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How icky to see him throw it up and then he had to eat it!!!!:yuck::yuck::yuck:

The good news is that is probably what is keeping him sick and keeping his weight down. Hopefully your vet will get rid of them all this time!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

great to hear some positive news about Henry, dont think I'd like to see worms coming out of Tom..........yuk


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hoping to hear good news from the vet and that you get the worms under control. Sounds like a lot of good advise on here for you. More good thoughts and prayers for you, your partner and Henry!


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

Annef we will most definitely buy from a reputable breeder next time, this I can promise everyone; my partner and I have been very irresponsible on this. Although I am so glad we have Henry, I think long-term that uncaring, untrustworthy breeder will be more likely to breed again if ignorant people like me and my partner keep buying puppies that haven't been bred with the best intentions.

Again, I have to thank everyone for their replies 

Henry has been to the vets and he has given us a different type of wormer and he must be wormed every two weeks; my old very advised only once a month so again I feel angry at them for this. 

I have been to petsathome and bought some Nature's Diet. Hopefully, in a couple of days once he's pooped out lots of worms (since that's what he did when we first got him and wormed him) we'll begin to try weaning him onto this.

The vet seemed to think the parasites could be playing a big part in him not growing much and being sick after meals. 

Honestly, the sight was disgusting. He has coughed out a worm when we first got him but it was dead this one was actually alive and jumping all over the place. I could kick myself for not just grabbing it; I was just so freaked out I actually screamed and then Henry just gobbled it up. Ewwww. 

Anyway, I've attached a few pics of little Hen today . He's still as playful as ever. The vet was concerned that his breathing was very fast but he always gets nervous going to the vets.

They weighed him again and he is not 5.2kg; he was 1.5kg when we got him so I do feel in eight weeks he has put on some weight but obviously would like it to be more.


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

he is now 5.3kg; eeee my spelling isn't very good today.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So glad that you are finally getting some answers! 

My new vet encourages us to test for worms every six months. Not sure about the kind Henry has, but I was told they can live in the environment ( outside on the lawn ) for a VERY long time. It takes a VERY deep freeze to kill them.

I am sure in the next few weeks you will see Henry just flourish.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so happy to hear all the positive news for Henry! In a few months you will see a very different puppy.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

He looks better. Keep up the worming and I am sure he will do well. He has put on quite a olt of weight considering how small he was to start with and that is good news. Don't feel guilty about buying him, he is lucky to have you and you obviously care so much for him. Please keep us updated. Annef


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Pleased to read some positive news about Henry worms whilst yuk are at least treatable so I am sure your sweet guy will be better soon, re the heart murmur Jade my GD has one and she is almost 12.


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Henry today*

A picture of Henry today 

I bet people wished I would stop asking silly questions... I feel like a new mum, who simply doesn't know anything! How will I ever cope with a baby? Lol

So, we give Henry his worming tablet last night and he has had one poop, which stunk really bad, which is unusual for him but no worms came out of him. Now when we first got him and he was riddled with worms he pooped out about ten in one night. So I'm quite concerned that the tablet might not be working if that worm he ate back up yesterday is still inside of him :uhoh:

I've taken advice on board and have just fed him five meals today, and will gradually take it down to four by Monday. Maybe when he is a bit bigger I could put it down to three.

The vet give us some Canin Recovery food, which is orange and for both cats and dogs but Henry just wouldn't take to it so it's back to the sensitivity for the time being, until I see an improvement.


----------



## MissinOurDaley (Aug 3, 2010)

I am soooo glad to hear good news!!! You are a wonderful mama to such a sweet sweet furbaby!


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Some worm tablets dissolve the worms so you won't see any, so don'y worry about that Annef


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

em6984 said:


> A picture of Henry today
> 
> I bet people wished I would stop asking silly questions... I feel like a new mum, who simply doesn't know anything! How will I ever cope with a baby? Lol
> 
> ...


He is so adorable. You don't always see the worms when they eliminate, so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Honestly, if the wormer is working, he probably digested the one he ate. You may not see any, as others have said, so don't sweat that.

Ask all the silly questions in the world. One of the best services GRF can provide is peace of mind and answers to common questions.

I can't believe things have gone from so dire (potential severe heart murmur and shunt) to so simple (bad parasite infection). Did you ever figure out what kind of worm they are?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hen is such a little cutie.

I'm sorry for all the problems and $ $$for you, but oh so glad you got Henry. many or most people would have written him off.

If he actually "ate" or chewed the worm, it is dead. Hopefully many of them are dead now.: I believe you will sure a huge difference in him once you get rid of all of them. YOu should see improvement and growth pretty quickly.:crossfing I'm so glad you have a new vet who is giving him better care.

Your post is funny and I agree with the screaming part::uhoh:
"Honestly, the sight was disgusting. He has coughed out a worm when we first got him but it was dead this one was actually alive and jumping all over the place. I could kick myself for not just grabbing it; I was just so freaked out I actually screamed and then Henry just gobbled it up. Ewwww."


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Thank God - I was so worried that I couldn't see the worms this time and that his Drontal worming tablet wasn't working.

Now, everyone who has read my thread will know that Henry is quite underweight and I'm desperate to add things to his diet. He loves his sensitivity food, which I will be trying to wean him off soon as advised by the vet as it is too low in protein and fat for a growing puppy. 

Yesterday and today, Richard and I, give Henry a tiny bit of cheese, toast and chicken - just little bits of scraps that were from our dinner. They were so small so it's hardly surprising he didn't vomit or react. Unfortunately, my vet and every other vet I have spoken to seem to know very little about dog nutrition. Did any one ever feed their puppy any other food alongside their usual meal? 

I was thinking about cooking a chicken for him and cutting it into small bits and using as treats when we're doing our training, would this be acceptable.

I am so desperate to be a healthy, chubby puppy - he really is all leg. From the pictures I've posted do you think he looks far too skinny? I feel my neighbours think I neglect him 

I've attached a picture of Henry now and the very first picture we took of him, when he was six weeks old. Sometimes like Bobbie's mum I suspect Henry could have been younger, but then again all his siblings were a lot bigger.

I bet people think I'm crazy for getting the smallest one... but I couldn't leave him 
*


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

Unfortunately, coppersmom, a lot of mine and Richard's family have suggested that we just "write him off", which I find very disturbing and it has caused some serious arguments. I have actually stopped telling them now when Henry has problems and their constant nagging about vet bills really upsets us both. It's true that we have spent a lot of money but we both feel it is just simply our responsibility.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

You should never feel guilty for investing in giving a dog a shot at a healthy life, even if you end up spending more than somebody else approves of. It's your money.

As far as weight goes, he should return to normal if all the health problems are resolved. Don't rush to put extra weight on him. Too much fat can trigger pancreatitis, which can be nasty. Feed him a normal amount for a pup his age and he'll be fine. A lean puppy is healthier than a chubby puppy anyway, so don't overshoot.


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

Little Henry does still have a heart murmur though; the bet indicated in could possibly be Grade 3 or 4 so we will still be getting referred to a specialist.

However, on the positive side - soooooo glad it's parasites and not a liver shunt


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I gave pilchards in tomatoe sauce ( and still do ) with rice, boiled chicken and also tuna in spring water, so there are lots of different things to try Henry with


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Hector absolutely loves sardines in tomato sauce and tuna too! He is fed raw though so i wouldn't like to comment on the puppy food to use. He's only just 6 months and even as a young puppy we used small chunks of cheese and cooked sausages as training treats. He goes mad for a strong cheddar:

Alfie's Girl has got a recipe for liver cake which she makes for training and they are supposed to love it:yuck:! I've still not been brave enough to make one though. Don't mind the raw stuff but the idea of baking a cake with it:no:
You'd have to check with someone more knowledgeable though to make sure it would be ok for your little Hen.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Personally I would use cooked chicken as a treat and just keep him on a puppy food. How does he like the nature diet? All the other ideas are really good but perhaps wait until his stomach is normal. Pilchards in tomato sauce are a fantastic way to get a reluctant dog to eat and liver cake is used in the show ring to keep dogs interested (except on one of mine who has nothing to try and stop her barking with enthusiasm in the ring) Annef


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes, I'm going to try the cooked chicken as a treat . We've began the weaning process on to naturediet today; he has been a tiny bit sick after each meal. We have used 3/4 sensitivity and 1/4 naturediet. I don't want to give up, it's imperative that he starts eating puppy food for his growth.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am a sap and completely understand why you took the littlest, most needy one.

He does look on the thin side and not thriving, but I have a BassettX I found who had a huge load of worms at the time. He started looking a LOT better in just a week after getting rid of the worms. I think, hope, and pray you quickly see a noticeable change in Henry too.

I know nothing about heart murmurs, but yes pancreatitis can be very bad. My old guy had it twice before I learned to just keep him on a very low fat food.

Big hugs to you and a smooch to your cute little Hen.:smooch:


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Update of Little Hen*

Hi everyone

Things seem to be improving a little with Henry. He hasn't been sick more than once in three days  and I am in the process of weaning him on to Nature'sDiet; he is currently on half and half. He is eating other things as well now to try and fatten him up. He has a small chicken breast (cooked) every day, no bones, just meat. He has little bits of cheese for training.

Yesterday, he even ate an apple! I only dropped it on the floor for a second and then BANG Henry had it and I couldn't get it off him fast enough... gone in seconds and he wasn't even sick 

Do people think he is looking a little bigger now?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear Henry seems to be improving. Apples, bananas and carrots are Gunner's favorites. He looks a little bigger in the second picture. When are you seeing the heart specialist?


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

He's all leg, I know! 

Our vet is waiting to hear back from the insurance to see if they'll pay. Otherwise, he recommends we wait until Henry is four months as he is hoping he'll be bigger and stronger therefore fit enough for surgery if required.


----------



## MarleyH (Dec 13, 2010)

Poor little guy. I am a worry wort too, we can't help it. Have you looked into acupuncture for canines? this could help his digestion. Also look into Standard Process vet products. They have great supplements you can add to their food. My little one is almost 5 months and is 40 lbs. All dogs gain weight differently though so don't worry. As long as there is steady improvement . Good luck, sound like he got lucky with such caring parents.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> You should never feel guilty for investing in giving a dog a shot at a healthy life, even if you end up spending more than somebody else approves of. It's your money.


This exactly! As you said, some would have written him off but you didn't and because of that you will be rewarded with a love and affection they couldn't comprehend.

As I tell my friends who don't get the "dog thing", EVERY dog I have ever had has shown me more love, affection and loyalty then ANY friend I've ever had"


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

That's good that he hasn't been sick--that means he's finally keeping some nutrition down! He does look a little bigger. 

My last golden was all legs too--not the prettiest golden--but she had the biggest heart!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

KatieandAngie said:


> As I tell my friends who don't get the "dog thing", EVERY dog I have ever had has shown me more love, affection and loyalty then ANY friend I've ever had"


Yes they do. My old guy cost me a lot of money and I don't regret one penny I spent on him.
He a shelter rescue and many people said I should have him PTS and go get another one.:doh: They are not "friends" IMO.

Henry looks good! I hope and pray he continues to get better. Keeping his food down sounds great - I think he is on his way to being much healthier.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Henry*

Your Henry is just precious and adorable and I am sure he will put on weight-glad to hear he is doing better and keep us all posted on how Henry's doing everyday. Glad to hear that you will be going to a specialist.
You are a wonderful Mom!!

In the last 2 years of my Snobear and Smooch's lives, my Hubby and i sept $12,000. Snobear was 10 years, 3 mos. old when he went to the Bridge and Smooch was 11 years, 10 months. As Copper's Mom said we don't regret anything we spent-they are our babies.


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Update on Henry*

I totally agree; I don't "get" people who don't like dogs or just see them as an ordinary pet. I truly believe Max, a border collie, who was my last dog was just my best friend ever! I'm not saying Henry isn't but I got Max for my fifth Birthday and I just fell in love with him instantly; even now, almost four years on I shed tears for him. 

I really hope Henry lives as long as Max did and is just as happy too.

Update on Henry:
He really is doing well and since he's a lot better I've almost managed to get him house trained . He still has about two/three accidents a day but that is NOTHING compared to ten to fifteen lol. 
His first tooth came out yesterday, there was blood on the carpet. I was quite alarmed until I realised his little fangs must be coming out.

It looks unlikely that the insurance are going to pay for Henry's treatment and tests so I'm back working full time now :-(, which is quite a drag for Henry but he does have a dog sitter for an hour at lunch, who walks him and feeds him. 

We haven't had any sickness for about two days now and I'm still in the process of weaning him onto new food. He's getting bigger, he must be, yesterday he climbed on a chair and then on to the kitchen table and helped himself to an apple. I almost had a heart attack when I turned round so our new rule is to push in ALL chairs.

Hope everyone else is well too


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Aw, Henry is such a cutie! I'm so glad he is doing better. Sorry about the insurance not covering the test or treatments. You are such a good dad going back to working full time to help pay for your boy's medical expenses. Give him a big hug and kiss from us. Cathy and Gunner


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm a puppy mummy lol! But I'd probably make a good dad too, doing a good hard day's labour .

I found this pic of Henry I had to post; second day we got him, so it's clear how much he's came on.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

Henry looks SOOOOO much better!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

way to go Henry !! and he does look better n bigger too


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

You can definitely see the improvement in him. He's looking great.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry the insurance won't pay, but so very glad to see and hear how much better Henry is doing.

He looks great.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so happy to see that Henry is doing much better. He's such a cutie and you're a great mom!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

He's looking like a happy healthy pup! What a lucky boy to have found you :]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Em*

Em

So glad to hear Henry is doing better-he looks better.
What love getting a job so Henry can have his treatments.
What treatments are they going to do for Henry!
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and Henry!!!


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Noisy little Hen*

Hi everyone

Thank you so much for your kind words saying Little Hen is not looking so "little" and he's looking more healthy and alive! 

I took him to puppy class on Sunday and it was a shock to see how small he was compared to other dogs his age... he's going to the vets tomorrow and I am going to ask her to weigh him; he was 5.2kg last time so I am praying it is something like 6kg, or even more :crossfing that would totally make my Christmas.

Richard and I have been feeding him naturesdiet still and he is so happy with it, thank you for the recommendation . He is still eating apples and carrots on occassion. He has a small chicken fillet every morning and toast alongside his puppy food. 

He's becoming a feisty little monster lately; I'm not sure if it's over excitement or aggression but he is becoming very loud at times, and ONLY when he doesn't get his own way. I think he's kind of spoilt. The jumping up is becoming a big issue now so we're really working on down.

He's at the vets tomorrow for a check up and then they will, I assume, refer us to the specialist.

I've attached the latest photos of Henry  

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Just a quick note 'cause I don't have time for a long response right now.

Wonderful that he's doing so well.

The bratty stuff is normal GR puppy nonsense. You're just seeing it now that he feels like himself again, I bet. You still need to train (don't wait for him to "outgrow" it), but it's normal.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow! he really does look a lot better- hooray.

I think he might be a little "spoilt", but mostly I think he is feeling MUCH better and acting like a puppy should.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds like he is feeling like a puppy should be feeling. What a difference in his pictures. I am so happy for you guys- Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

Totally normal behavior. I think it's a sign that he's feeling much better! Don't worry about his size--he'll catch up!

If it makes you feel better, I am still working w/ Molly on the "off" command. (I use "off" because I use "down" to get her to lay down flat on the floor.) Molly's a feisty one. Her 2 biggest problems are jumping up and nipping at us. She's going through a really bratty stage right now because she is almost 6 months.

In fact, the other night, she got a case of the zoomies and was running up and down off the couch, around the living room in fast circles, and stopping to bark at us. This went on for about 5 minutes. We have learned that there is no stopping this, so we try to stay out of the way! I wish I had the video camera handy, but the zoomies seem to come out of nowhere!


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

He looks so much better. Naturediet is wonderful stuff and they grow quite slowly on it but that is better for them. Hopefully he will go on well now- don't worry about the leggy bit, I have owned many dogs that loook leggy at that age. Please keep us updated but so glad things are improving. Annef


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

What an AWESOME thread!!!! I haven't been on very much lately and I just found this....he is soooo cute!!!! And grown up, and healthy!!!!

Wonderful work both families did with their little babies.....so good to see so much goodness in the world. 

Made my day.


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Henry's put on almost 2kg!!!*

Merry Christmas everyone 

I had to share my good news before the big day tomorrow  Henry is doing sooooooooooooooooo well; the vet said if he continues the way he is he should live a happy life. She even graded his heart murmur at a grade 2 and said nothing for us to be so concerned about at this point of time and his heart isn't under as much pressure now he has piled on the weight.

He is now 6.8kg. He was only 1.2 when I got him so this is just such amazing news. We were hoping for 6 but we were so ecstatic with 6.8. YES!!! He was wormed again too. 

This is just the best Christmas ever!!! 

So he's 17 weeks and 15lb but he could be a tiny bit more now.

He's still being a bit noisy this week and nippy when he doesn't get his own way but since this is normal we won't worry and we'll just continue to train him.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sounds like Henry is coming along fine. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that's the best Christmas present ever !! GReat News


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great news! Hope you, your partner and Henry have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MERRY Christmas*

Merry Christmas to you and Henry!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so happy for Henry!!!!! He's so adorable and I honestly think about him EVERYDAY. You're doing such a wonderful job. Thanks for keeping us posted and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

That's really sweet ggdenny - I agree there are some puppies on this forum I think about a lot too, especially Bobbie, who had the similar story to Henry. I can't believe how big and strong he looks when he looked so small and weak as a tiny puppy; that lady did a totally amazing job.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

You are all brilliant, well done, hes such a sweetie and yes, hes behaving like a naughty teenager equivalent should, I know, I have a Chester and he would definately love to teach Henry a trick or two I'm sure! I hope you had a lovely first Christmas together as we did! x


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I just read through the entire thread and loved all the pictures. You have done an extraordinary job with Henry. He's looking and acting more like a Golden puppy should! Please keep the pictures and updates coming. I love little Henry!


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

This could possibly be my most silly question yet :S. I've recently read that worm eggs can live in the environment for years quite easily; people mention they can survive outside but can they survive inside? Henry, who as you know has had a severe case of worms, has pooped worms out in the kitchen and the living area, which is carpeted. I'm worried this is why Henry had worms again a few weeks back as their eggs could potentially be all over the house. We do clean but I've heard it needs a very deep freeze to kill them :[.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Bleach based products kill most parasites and dog diseases. I'd try that. See also Dog Roundworms (Ascarids, Toxascaris leonina, Toxocara canis). There is a section on how to kill them.

Have you considered that perhaps your little cutie-pie is mixed with a smaller breed and that may be why he's so little? His ears, coat and facial shape suggests not 100% Golden. Almost looks like some type of terrier mixed in there. He is definitely really cute.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Just keep up with vacuuming and wash his bedding in very hot water following by drying it in the sunlight if you are able or else very hot tumble dry. If he has any soft toys you might consider washing them too. When my kids get worms I also wipe over all door handles as well just to be sure. And make sure everyone cleans under their nails once in a while.

There isn't much more you can do. Don't turn yourself inside out with worry. As long as you are worming him regularly, that should do the job.


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you for the advice, that's mainly what I've been doing so will keep it up.

I'd never considered Henry wasn't a full golden retriever; we did meet both his parents and they were definitely goldens and both very big, healthy looking and gorgeous. However, the breeder hasn't proved very trustworthy so I guess I may never know.


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

Excellent, thank you for the great advice, that's mainly what I've been doing so will keep it up.

Does Henry really not look like a full golden? The breeder, I don't trust anymore so wouldn't like to ask her again. I did meet who was supposed to be his parents and they were both gorgeous goldens: big, strong and healthy looking. I'd be so gutted if he wasn't, I dream if him gettin really big.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

It's really hard to tell. He may be all golden and just a little different looking due to his health issues. I'm sure that's just what it is. Just wanted to throw out a different reason why he's so small. I didn't know you had seen his parents but with a BYB who is willing to sell a sick dog at such a young age you never know, as you said.

Regardless, he has found a wonderful home with you and is a cutie pie. Also, fyi, if a dog is healthy, their size when really young is not necessary indicative of adult size so who knows, you may still end up with a standard sized dog.


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks Jackie, I hope you're wrong but appreciate that you could actually be onto something :'(. It would be frustrating knowing how much I've worried about Henry's weight to realise he was never meant to get big.

I'd be interested to ask others what they think too. When I took him to the vets, they had to ask be his breed, which concerned me. I have my rose tinted glasses on so can't tell.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I would also suggest that perhaps Henry is not a full golden. Looking at his coat, ear set and feet I think there may be something else there, perhaps poodle? Did you see poodles at the breeder's home? As far as the vets not knowing the breed, I wouldn't be surprised. Sometimes the front office staff is not very familiar with the different breeds and sometimes puppies are hard to distinguish as far as breed is concerned.
He is a cutie, and aside from his heart murmur which is getting better, he seems healthier and full of life. 
I'd just love him to pieces too....I'm with you, he's adorable.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I was thinking possibly a Goldendoodle. If he is one, he can still be very large. I saw one at the vet the other day that was huge. No matter what he is, Henry is adorable and I'm sure you will be happy no matter what. I'm so glad he is doing better.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Do you know or have his pedigree? I suspect he is full golden- have seen golden puppies that look like that at that age. We can check the accuracy of the pedigree on Standfast data. Annef


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

From the dogs I have seen on the forum, there is a difference in look between what we Americans are used to and the "English" golden. that might also explain why we Americans think he looks a little different.

He is a cutie and I am so glad he is doing so much better. Give him a smooch for me.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I can understand wanting to know if Henry is full golden or a mix, but I also hope (think) it doesn't matter. He's a cutie in a loving home and he'll love you unconditionally.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Am so glad to hear that Henry is doing so much better. Have taken ages to catch up on all the posts on this thread & can see how much bigger he is now. You're doing a great job with him.

As Anne has said, if you know his KC registered name, we can check up on Standfast, or his parents' Registered names? Even if he turned out to be not 100% Golden, he is lovely & you have given him a chance at a healthy life. 

My puppy Flo is around the same age as Henry. She was born on 21st August, is that around the same date as his birthday? Must say, the pictures of when he first came home, he really was diddy wasn't he?

Re the insurance, was wondering what reasons they have given you for not paying out... ?? I assume that if you had gotten the insurance not long after getting Henry, then they should cover him... these insurance companies, will always find a reason for not paying!!!

Hope you've all had a lovely Christmas, and that Henry is still going from strength to strength...


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I went looking for pictures of two/three month old mini goldendoodles because I'm intrigued by the possibility that Henry may be one. Looking at his coat and his feet, it reminds me of some pics I've seen.
I may be way off base....Max is my first golden. But his feet were very large, even as a newborn.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3226/2893980372_a2de3dacaf_z.jpg


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I just read through this whole thread and you are doing a wonderful day. As for Henry being a mix, maybe he looks a little different because he was so sickly. As he grows, he may change and look more golden. I thought his coat looked a little coarse as well, but that could be from being sickly as well. I still think he is great and you are doing an amazing job.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh, yes!!! Absolutely an amazing job! I didn't mean to say otherwise. I truly believe that there are just good people around to make up for all the monsters. The OP is one of those good people.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Lilliam- I did not mean for you to think that I thought that of you. : )


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Lilliam, that picture of Max is just too cute.

Does the OP have any pictures of the whole litter? it could just be that Henry is just the smallest little one of the bunch, and is 100% golden. I'm sure he is, and will amaze you how quickly he grows and fills out once his problems are ironed out.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Dogs from the same litter can have different fathers--human twins can too. For an uncareful breeder this is a possibility.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Henry looks Golden to me, but time will tell, either way he's a littler smasher


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

He really is a "smasher"; and i agree, no matter if he's fully golden or not he will still be incredibly spoilt and loved forever! It's more out of interest than anything.

There were other breeds at the woman's house but not a poodle; I think it may have been a staffordshire type dog. Now, his apparent dad was kc registered but not his mum so Henry isn't registered himself so I'm guessing only time and patience will tell. 

I've posted some more pictures of Henry that Richard took, they aren't very recent except the one when he is on his back playing.

I still think, or hope, he is fully golden just because I love big dogs.

He is still doing super well though. We love him to bits :


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Little Henry is absolutely adorable, the transformation is amazing. 


Enjoy your little guy-you are doing such a fantastic job of caring for him. I know he is well loved and spoiled which he so rightly deserves.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

When I took MacKenzie to her first puppy check up, the girl at the front desk told me that MacKenzie did not look full golden retriever. I started to question it myself since she was from rescue, and there were no papers - plus she looked so different from Brady who comes from show lines.

When she started to go through her gawkey stage, I just assumed she wasn't 100 percent, but I did not see any other breeds in her. Now that she is a year and half, she definitely looks 100 percent golden, still different from Brady (coat wise, built) but she is a golden retriever. 

Her last check up, the vet even said "Oh, she is definitely all golden." and I wondered why she said that. Well on her records that the girl at the front desk filled out it said "golden mix".

Give him some time to grow up, and you will get a better idea.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

He is absolutely adorable! I am so happy he is doing so much better. He does seem like a mix to me, looks like golden and poodle, but who knows. You can always do a DNA trest later on, but it really doesnt matter as long as he is healthy!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Little Henry is just to darned cute!!!!!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

My Jaro was the runt of the litter, not so small as Henry though, and until 7 or 8 months he was smaller than all the other April puppies. Now he has caught up. So Henry may indeed get to be full sized, or stay a little smaller because of the health issues. Either way I know you will love him the same.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

em6984 said:


> I've posted some more pictures of Henry that Richard took, they aren't very recent except the one when he is on his back playing.
> 
> I still think, or hope, he is fully golden just because I love big dogs.
> 
> He is still doing super well though. We love him to bits :


Going by those pictures, I think he looks completely golden. He just might have more wave to his coat than others. 

There were other pics with a slightly curlier/coarser coat where it was a bit questionable... but as the others said, it could just be all of the health issues the little guy has been dealing with.

@the vet - one of our goldens was entered in the books as a golden mix. This was the guy who had a spaniel type reddish silky coat and big round dark eyes. It always bugged us and we mentioned a couple times to the receptionist that he was a purebred, but they never changed it.


----------



## Born In Boston (Apr 23, 2010)

Just read this thread today for the first time. Em, you and Richard are just amazing, and this is truly an inspiring story. I believe your beautiful, naughty little Henry will grow up healthy and strong, and years from now you'll all be sitting around talking about what a rough start he had--and look at him now!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

In the recent picture, his head looks 100% golden. I just can't imagine any pup with that head not being all golden. What a CUTIE!

p.s. Megora, the back of your kitty looks just like our kitty!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm just seeing this thread now - wow, is little Henry ever lucky you guys spotted him and saved him! He is such a little cutie and his transformation in the pics is amazing. You can definitely see some golden retriever "sparkle" showing through in the last few pics. What a lucky boy!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Every so often a thread comes along, that really inspires me and restores my faith in humanity. This is one of them. I have been reading through the whole thread for the past hour, and had tears in my eyes at parts and smiled in other areas. 

I commend you and Richard for all you have done for little Henry. He is blessed to have both of you in his life as his champions. I am only sorry that his issues have caused so much stress from others in your life. I am happy the people at this forum were able to give you the support you and your partner so desperately needed.

I am so pleased that he is thriving. For what it's worth, to me he looks all golden. I've seen so many coat, ear, body shape varieties - but to me, his eyes have that golden "sparkle" that Ranger talked about. But as you said, no matter, you plan on loving him and spoiling him!! 

Thank you for allowing me to share in your story. I am sorry I did not catch this thread earlier, but have thoroughly enjoying spending some of my evening with you and little Hen!!

Give that little boy a big kiss from me - right on his cute little nose!

All the best - Kim


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Caesar, the Dwarf Golden Retriever, needs a home « Land of PureGold Foundation

I was thinking that since he is not gaining weight and has been so small this whole time. What if he had dwarfism? I admit I haven't read the whole forum because I really have to be running right now. But I was just thinking about it today and about Henry and I was just thinking hmmmm maybe. That could explain some right? Maybe i'm wrong just wanted to put it out to the world


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi everyone
Happy new year 

It's hard to believe the progress Little Hen has made over the last three weeks; we've had no sickness whatsoever, only one day of a little bit of diarrhoea, a knock on the leg :doh: but everything just seems sooooo much better. I've attached some pics, which are fairly recent and I think they scream: Henry's a full golden retriever, but others may not agree.

Lincolns mum - I do think it's an interesting concept but because Henry is growing on average 2-3 lbs a week now I don't think that's the case or I really hope not. It's interesting how much Henry looks like your Lincoln in one of the pictures I've previously posted lol.

Thank you to the people who've said kind things about me and Richard but I honestly believe any dog lover would have done the same. Unfortunately, it still does cause some conflict in our extended family but Henry's a little trooper and I just know, now, he's going to prove them all wrong and be a healthy, strong boy one day.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Henry is improving by leaps and bounds and that is so wonderful.

I have a BassettX who had worms so bad when I found him he had rickets to add to hiis pitiful crooked front legs. Once the worms were gone, he grew and his coat got so much softer.

I think Henry is a golden who had a bad start and is still recovering. Since his health issues are pretty much under control I think you will see surprising growth and improvement in a short time.

Hooray for you and Henry!


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

Although Henry's start to life wasn't the best, you and your husband are certainly making up for it now! What a happy looking little pup he is! and how lucky he is to have you two looking out for him.

Happy New Year!

- Tania


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Henry is such a beautiful boy! I'm so happy he is improving by leaps and bounds!


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

What a beautiful little head and face! Henry is one lucky little guy to have such a loving and caring family. His recovery is remarkable and he is making amazing strides. Please keep posting his pics - he's a little gem.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a cutie! I see all Golden!!  He is sooo lucky to have you and your husband! So happy hes getting better each day!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

OMG, what a cute baby!!!!! he is adding two pounds a week? that's normal for goldens, from what I understand...
you and your family are doing an amazing job with him. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Henry is a beautiful little boy and it makes me so happy to see him growing and flourishing. You and Richard have done a marvelous job of taking care of him, and should be proud of how far he has come. Like I said in an earlier post, it doesn't matter if he's a full golden - he's a sweet puppy who loves you, loves life, and is in a wonderful home.

I honestly believe that some life choices are made for reasons we cannot understand or explain. Henry coming into your life happened for a reason. Maybe, just maybe that reason was to give him a loving, caring home that would help him through his difficulties, and give you a new challenge that tests your capabilities and increases your capacity for love, acceptance and nurturing.

Henry is a sweetie and I'm so glad he's doing well.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Henry looks SO much better, and it looks like he'll thrive in the New Year. I felt so badly when you thought he'd hurt his leg. Our 11 week old Wakefield became entangled in my bathrobe just before Christmas and I stepped on his paw. He yelped when I stepped on him and was shaking and limping for a few minutes. It's just an awful feeling when you feel you may have accidently hurt your pup, but, thankfully, they're pretty resilient.


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi everyone
Just a quick update: vet thinks it's likely Henry actualld has/had lung worm due to his nose bleeds and now high blood pressure.

He's been given a spot on treatment for this. He's 18lb now so hasn't put on as much weight as we'd hoped. 

He's doing pretty well with us both working full time now. A dog Walker comes round at half eleven to feed him, take him for a walk and play with him. He's there for about thirty/forty minutes.


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Hi everyone
On this very dull, miserable day I just though I'd share Henry's latest news. He was poorly yesterday and sick four times and had another bad nose bleed and he's been quite wheezy on a morning so we took him to the vet, who has given him antibiotics as he thinks he has an infection.
He's 21lb now and the vet was impressed with his weight gain even after he's been ill. 
I've attached some latest pictures. He's still the happiest little boy ever and doing well; I think it's just a case of watching him and making sure he doesn't stop gaining weight and still remains happy.
It's been quite a stressful week, when I look back to how he first was we feel much better. We've just recently taught him how to climb down the stairs so it's like a new toy UP DOWN UP DOWN!!!
*


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

oh your henry is adorable. I see that Golden heart coming out in both of you. Sorry to read about his struggles - this puppy is blessed to have found you. 

Keep on growing into the healthy happy pup you should be. I've missed this thread as well...and now you have another person cheering you on. 

Thank you for loving him so much, you can see he is trying his best to turn into a healthy pup. I too have one big and one small golden. What my smaller guy lacks in size he has double in personality. 

Oh and I think Henry looks Golden to me, because he has been sick his height and coat and weight probably were showing that. These last pictures seem to show his coat getting fuller? I bet with the meds he was on it shows in his coat a little. But he is looking so much better in comparison to the earlier pictures. And he has a nice wave in his coat which some Goldens have.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Henry still isn't feeling well. I hope the new medicine will fix him right up. I'm happy that he is gaining weight. The pictures are adorable. I will keep you and Henry in my thoughts and prayers. I hope you have a better day/night.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So sorry Henry isnt feeling well, but wiht the meds and your love Im sure he will be just fine! He is just ADORABLE!!! Keep posting pictures!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*HJenry*

Praying for your little Henry-he is so adorable.


----------

